# 3rd generation to closely related?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I was looking at reg. alpine bucklings today and picked out the best one.
Both me and the breeder agree he is the best one. He also is growing like a weed and is the biggest one there, even though he is younger.
However he is related 3rd generation to my doe Macy, not by dams but by grandsire (whatever is the 3rd generation).
The doe of this buckling has a good udder and her buckling is a major improvement on her.
Nice level top line and rump and nice legs and brisket.
He is only a weeks old so I will know more as he gets older.
Just wondering if I shouldn't do it being he is related to one of my does.

When he is older I will post pics of him for confo judging, although this breeder knows a lot about confo as she does the shows and LA for years. She said she wouldn't sell any that she wouldn't use for her own herd if she could (if they weren't related) and said he was the best one.
He is a perfect Sundgue (however you say it) color as most the kids were as their buck gave almost all sundgue coloring with little of the does coloring popping in.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For reg. reasons I would call who ever the kids will be reg with and ask them. They both share the same grandpa?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Well The doe "samantha" and my doe Macy both have the same dad, the kids grandsire.
It is a never-mind though.
I decided to stick to my original plan and go for a completely unrelated buck.
I am having the Lady put my $100 deposit(which the buck was for $100) that was for the buck for the doe I am buying.
That way I would have $200 down on a $450 doe and find an unrelated buck.
She has a doe due to kid of no relation. I will wait and see how that kid is, if it is a buckling.
Also I know of some good bucks for $400, one is a champion.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup the Lady said it is not a problem to use the $100 deposit that was for the buckling for the doe.
Need to not rush this and look for a unrelated buck.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with your decision

Good luck on your search! Keep us posted


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd personally have no problems with it.....

If you go on ADGA genectics, you can punch in both of them & it will generate a planned pedigree & give you the percentage of inbreeding too.... Pretty nifty.

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx

My dog show mentor wore a t-shirt that said "Breed 'em Tight, Breed 'em Right". Line breeding, when used properly and with animals of exceptional quality, can, in time give you a consistency that you simply can't get by continuous out crossing. Outcrossing always adds something new in the mix..... Fabulous for genetic diversity, not always so great when you're trying to fix a "type" in your herd & be able to replicate it over & over...

My dog mentor's dogs consistently produced near clones in terms of structural correctness, temperment, health & longevity year after year. Look through pedgirees on many top animals, look up their info through the ADGA genetics site.... You'll find many with a percentage of inbreeding.

Another thing.... The percentage of inbreeding may not even be that high. I punched in one of my Alpine does into the planned pedigree, & punched in her sire as the buck she was being bred to.... The sire x daughter breeding on that only generated a 26% of inbreeding...

When utilized properly, it is a great tool. Obviously you don't inbreed every single time, but the trick is to outcross ocassionally, with animals who won't pull down your animals strongpoints..... Genetic diversity for the sake of diversity, at the cost of lost quality, doesn't help your goals.

I adore my Lamancha buck...... He is out of +*B SG South Fork Toi Soilder.... If I get a nice daughter from him, I plan to breed her back to him & keep a doeling from it 

If you like the buck, if he has the potential to correct your doe's faults, while complimenting her strong points, I wouldn't hesitate to buy him, related or not


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I was also thinking I might want to keep one of Macys doelings if she has one and they would both have the same sire and Macy and samantha (doe with buckling) are related.
It was kinda a last minute thing but if Macy has a nice doeling I would want to retain her.
So that would require an unrelated buckling. I did find some and will look at them at the end of april. I am wanting to bottle raise up a buckling for my sire.


----------

